# Anyone had a BFP with IVF then a BFP with FET using same batch of embryos?



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

After a successful IVF 2.5 years ago, I've had a FET today - with the same batch of embryos.  We defrosted 2 x 5 day old blastocycts which both survived the thaw.  The hopsital told me that they didn't regrade the embies at this stage.  I think they were grade 4 when they were frozen.  After much deliberation, we decided to have 1 put back.  The hospital said it looked slightly better than the other which still looked a bit shrivelled after the freezing.  I almost feel greedy hoping that I will be one of the lucky ones again, esp after reading some of the other posts.  Can anyone share with me success stories to give me hope that I will be lucky twice....


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi

( I did reply on your other post as well)

We had successful ICSI last year and our daughter Matilda was born in November 2008 and I have just had a BFP with our FET.

Good luck 
Amanda


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks.  1 reply at least gives me some hope.  Hope your p/g goes well.  Was the FET from the same batch as Matilda?


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes it was from the same batch, we had only 2 blasts frozen and defrosted both and used them.

Good luck


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

I test next Friday.  I'll keep you posted!  Looking forward to the time passing quickly!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Oneunited. 

We had icsi and got our DD 2.5 years ago, just had FET using our frosties and got a BFP

wishing you the best of luck.   

Maddie.


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

We didn't get a BFP with our IVF in 2005, we got nine frozen out of it and went onto to get a BFP in 2006 and went on again this year and got another BFP, still have 2 frozen ones left.

Good Luck

Chris


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies ladies. It does give me hope that miracles can happen twice. I test next Friday.  Really hoping for a BFP x


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

We have a son from our fresh transfer, then using the frosties from that batch, we have got a BFP and am now 21 weeks. We still have 2 frosties left, out of the original 6 embryos.
  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello

Fingers crossed for you!

We did a fresh cycle of PESA, ICSI and IVF and got a BFP, froze the remaining embies and got a BFP from FET 5 years later.

Flammie
xx


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Ladies, I go to the hospital for my test tmrw but tested today and got a BFN - gutted.  How did it work 1st time and not this??  This really is a lottery and doesn't make sense.  I know I'm very lucky to have one daughter but its still hard to take...


----------

